# Ideas on my new aquascape



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

i like the before


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the dark substrate is heaps better. 

I don't mind the wood the way you have it now but I'd try moving the sword plants in under it on the RHS. Try and get a triangle going. If you do I think it will give the impression of more room. I would try a little (or a lot if you like it) moss on the wood. Give it a softer look. But since it is a beautiful looking piece I wouldn't cover it up too much. 

I'd tie that anubias to the lower part of the RH branch and maybe get some smaller leaf ones to tie on the branch too. 

Slope you gravel to the back a bit more and make it flat at the front. It will give you more depth. Just doing this usually improves the look of a tank. 

If that is java fern on the right then it will do better tied to the wood or a rock. They don't like having their rhizomes buried.

I can't tell but is there another branch on the LHS with moss on it. If there is I think it will be good but can't tell unless I can see it properly

I also like the way the wood was before so either way is good for me. 

Nice start.

Lindsay


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

I think the dark substrate is heaps better. 

- agreed


I don't mind the wood the way you have it now but I'd try moving the sword plants in under it on the RHS. Try and get a triangle going. If you do I think it will give the impression of more room. I would try a little (or a lot if you like it) moss on the wood. Give it a softer look. But since it is a beautiful looking piece I wouldn't cover it up too much. 

- I was thinking the same considering the swords don't need as much light. I will add some moss to the lower branches on the larger branch.

I'd tie that anubias to the lower part of the RH branch and maybe get some smaller leaf ones to tie on the branch too. 

- I will add some anubias to the branch also. I also have one small petite nana to the branch as well.

Slope you gravel to the back a bit more and make it flat at the front. It will give you more depth. Just doing this usually improves the look of a tank.

- agreed... I have enough substrate to work with.

If that is java fern on the right then it will do better tied to the wood or a rock. They don't like having their rhizomes buried.

- no java fern in the tank lol.

I can't tell but is there another branch on the LHS with moss on it. If there is I think it will be good but can't tell unless I can see it properly

- yes there is another smaller branch on the left hand side covered in moss!

I also like the way the wood was before so either way is good for me. 

- me too! I may move the large piece back.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

du3ce said:


> i like the before


Thinking the same


----------



## becky3086 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah, I like the before as well. However I do like how the branch looks in the second one and the substrate is nice, I just don't think the plants look as natural as in the first one.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

After is better, so much better. Its different, first one I find bland.

I don't love the swords, I think smaller plants, anubias nana, and small leaved plants would be better in that tank, make the wood and space seem bigger, but hey that's just me.

Pus LOVE the angels:icon_eek:


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

becky3086 said:


> Yeah, I like the before as well. However I do like how the branch looks in the second one and the substrate is nice, I just don't think the plants look as natural as in the first one.


I do like the before picture and how the branch was setup. The only thing that steers me away frm that way, is they it was hard to clean, and with all the plants at the right side, it was a bit cramped and I almost always disturbed the plants when cleaning. 

The second one I like, because the branch is being used much differently and I need a little change in there. The substrate does make everything pop! And it is also nice because it is plant substrate like Floramx and Flourite. Theres like 3 15 lb. bags in there! 

This evening I do plan on moving the plants around and seeing what looks better. I will be taking alot of what you all say into consideration for sure.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

rustbucket said:


> After is better, so much better. Its different, first one I find bland.
> 
> I don't love the swords, I think smaller plants, anubias nana, and small leaved plants would be better in that tank, make the wood and space seem bigger, but hey that's just me.
> 
> Pus LOVE the angels:icon_eek:


Agree a little about the first part of what you said, time for a change. The swords have been the main plant in the tank, and I do not plan on changing, because they grow pretty well in my setup, and the fish absolutly love swimming throughout them. Now I could trim and thin some of those swords out. I am pretty much going to swap the plants from each side, so the anubias and chain swords will be on the left hand side and the swords will be under the branch on the right hand side. I am going to play around with it after work.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

So I made some changes. I swapped the sword locations and the anubias/crypts/chain swords locations. I did slope the substrate to where itnis higher in the back. Not sure if you can tell. I also moved the smaller manzanita branches under the swords and larger branch as well. I swapped out the heater as well to a slimmer fluval 200 watt.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Now that I think about it, I will move the heater behind the swords, so it wont become an eye sore.

But also the swords seem a bit organized and plain. What can I do to make it look more natural?


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the new planting positions a lot. I think the swords look 'organised and plain' because they are the only thing there. I'd move the anubias to the right in amongst the swords (but on the wood). Or you could put some lower growing plants in the front on that side. I think that would help. I don't like the pale rocks though. 

Linds


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's how I changed things around...let me know what you all think!


----------



## cephelix (Apr 8, 2013)

I really like how the branch sits with the swords under it but the majority seems to like the wood resting on the substrate.

You could try filling it with more plants. With the most recent layout, you could do a concave setup where both ends have tall plants progressing to shorter stem plants and carpeting plants as you approach center.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Heres a better pic, the other pne was just a quick snap shot.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

cephelix said:


> I really like how the branch sits with the swords under it but the majority seems to like the wood resting on the substrate.
> 
> You could try filling it with more plants. With the most recent layout, you could do a concave setup where both ends have tall plants progressing to shorter stem plants and carpeting plants as you approach center.


Thats what I am thinking. I'm going to work on getting a decent amount of crypts in there.


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

It's nice. But I liked the wood the other way. It was more interesting. It does look good this way too. 

I still hate those round stones though. Some more interesting looking ones would be better. Also if they were darker they would suit more. 

Crypts would be lovely I think.

Lindsay


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Farmer said:


> It's nice. But I liked the wood the other way. It was more interesting. It does look good this way too.
> 
> I still hate those round stones though. Some more interesting looking ones would be better. Also if they were darker they would suit more.
> 
> ...


Lol, I like river rocks in there. Personal preference. For some reason that branch flipped around just felt and looked awkward to me. Wasn't sure where I could go with it. But knowing the hassle it took to flip it around, not sure I'd want to do that again.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Cinbos said:


> Heres a better pic, the other pne was just a quick snap shot.


try adding the rocks on the left corner and nothing on the right, grow small foreground plant on the right side while keeping the longer one on the left, just my opinion, otherwise the scape still look nice.


----------



## jamntoast (Apr 16, 2012)

Cinbos said:


> Now that I think about it, I will move the heater behind the swords, so it wont become an eye sore.
> 
> But also the swords seem a bit organized and plain. What can I do to make it look more natural?


i like this one, what i like is how dramatic the right side is


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

I will be adding a couple anubias and a lot more crypts tomorrow. I will post some pics when all is planted and setup. Any idea on placement for these plants?


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

Cinbos said:


> Lol, I like river rocks in there. Personal preference.


Oh well, I'm sure I'll get over it 



> For some reason that branch flipped around just felt and looked awkward to me. Wasn't sure where I could go with it. But knowing the hassle it took to flip it around, not sure I'd want to do that again.


It looked like roots off a river bank to me. But it's fine the way it is, just it's very 'normal', I tend to like out of the ordinary.

Linds


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

jamntoast said:


> i like this one, what i like is how dramatic the right side is


Yep. Way more interesting.


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, so to me when you plant try and make it so the plants slope down from both sides. They should slope down to a point just where your RHS grass looking plants finish (about a 1/3 from the right. Don't plant any plants higher than what you have in that spot already. That will create a negative space and should really work as a focal point. 

Can't wait to see it.

Linds


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I love it with the wood tips heading downward.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Farmer said:


> Ok, so to me when you plant try and make it so the plants slope down from both sides. They should slope down to a point just where your RHS grass looking plants finish (about a 1/3 from the right. Don't plant any plants higher than what you have in that spot already. That will create a negative space and should really work as a focal point.
> 
> Can't wait to see it.
> 
> Linds












I added several more crypts to the middle.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

1 more snap shot. Working with the moss covered branch placement.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the scape will develop nicely, and I am very jealous of that mighty fine angel you have.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Black Hills Tj said:


> I think the scape will develop nicely, and I am very jealous of that mighty fine angel you have.


Thank you! I have replaced most fish except that angel and the 2 juvenile super red BN plecos.


----------

